# Bumper repair in Sussex



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

due to a "reversing error" (it was dark, honest guv!  ) into a snow bank on a recent trip to the Alps, the rear nearside and back skirt panel (below the lights) on my Rollerteam T-line 700 is cracked and misplaced. the lights are working fine so it's no huge deal and the use of some gaffer tape is preventing the loose bits flapping around.

I don't "think" the panels need replacing but just a plastic repair and a realignment.

anyone suggest anyone in Sussex (East preferably) who they would recommend to do this?? the usual suspects like Johns Cross spring to mind but just wondered if anyone's had similar work done by someone else.

ta muchly in advance


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Johns Cross did something similar for me, spot on and no complaints.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the recommendation for Johns Cross as they would be my 1st port of call but just curious to know if anyone has used any others in East Sussex (and maybe a bit more local to me in Eastbourne).

I'm kind of guessing it's the kind of job that any auto-repair/bodywork shop could do given that it's no real difference to repairing a plastic car bumper??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

being a neighbour I can say that the 30 miles to JC is worth doing, in my opinion there is nowhere closer that I can recommend. It has to be a case of understanding the vehicle, not just a repair.

cabby


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

cheers cabby

I've fired off a message to Hailsham Autobody Repairs who I've used in the past for car repairs to see if they could offer anything so am waiting for them to come back to me. they can do most accident repairs but it's perhaps more of a question as to whether they can manage a motorhome on their premises.

but otherwise JC is looking the best bet I guess


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*bumper repair in sussex*

Hi,Have a look in local phone book for Chips Away they are mobile will come to you and half the price,they are in the section for body repairs or auto painters,hope this helps H.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Might be worth giving Marquis Sussex a ring and seeing who they use. We had a repair done through them a couple of years ago.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: bumper repair in sussex*



harveystc said:


> Hi,Have a look in local phone book for Chips Away they are mobile will come to you and half the price,they are in the section for body repairs or auto painters,hope this helps H.


I had a quick look at their website but wasn't inspired as they seem to specialise in surface issue/scratches/dents etc and what I need is a bit more than that.

I know the Marquis site and did think of them but I've never been inspired by them when I've visited so dismissed it, but it might be worth a call to see who they subcontract this type of work out to.

no reply from Hailsham Autobody yet so I'll rattle their cage later


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have never been impressed with Marquis, have been a couple of times and their attitude to me was not good. That is why I never suggested them.

cabby


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

cabby said:


> I have never been impressed with Marquis, have been a couple of times and their attitude to me was not good. That is why I never suggested them.
> 
> cabby


strange both of us feel that way eh?? the shop can be handy for a few things - I work in Hailsham so it's just down the road - but even then, I feel as if I'm intruding when I go there and never feel welcomed.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I also hit a low bollard some time ago in a Bessacar 645 damaging the lower bumper. Asked JC where they took their repairs to and its not far from Hastings. Its a small garage but does all types of repair. When I said can you repair the crack and hole he replied its all "plastic to me". Charged £75 and could not see where the damaged had been. Marquise who I bought it off of said about £300,.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

looking like a call to JC is upcoming


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Found these people on the net near you,

http://www.cardamagefix.co.uk/bumper-repairs/mayfield/east-sussex/

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I looked at Cardamagefix yesterday and wasn't impressed by the site and information provided - it seems to be a nationwide franchise (nothing wrong in that per se) but the data is sketchy and all contact is via a web page, no phone numbers. it's all overview and not much content so I didn't pursue.

but thanks for the feedback all the same


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

teal said:


> Asked JC where they took their repairs to and its not far from Hastings. Its a small garage but does all types of repair. When I said can you repair the crack and hole he replied its all "plastic to me".


Teal, re your post above, did you actually take your van to the small garage near Hastings for the repair or did JC arrange that for you? If you went to the Hastings garage yourself, do you recall the name/address?

I am about to contact JC about a repair to my rear bumper but would prefer to go direct to the repairer if possible.

Many thanks in anticipation of your reply ...


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ooo - a timely revival of my thread as I'm heading over to JC on Saturday morning so they can take a look at the damage and give me an estimate. if I can go straight to the repairer, that would be better (cheaper maybe?)


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Johns Cross, Johns Cross, Johns Cross, how many more recommendations do you need? 

Just phone them and get it booked in. They are one of the best dealers around and know what they are doing. 8O 8O 8O


----------

